

Space Engineers code on GitHub - dmachop
https://github.com/KeenSoftwareHouse/SpaceEngineers

======
flashman
You may have noticed they're really emphasising this point:

> We can be accused of going open source and abandoning the development of
> Space Engineers. Our answer is definitely NO.

This is because Keen previously abandoned their game Miner Wars 2081 to build
Space Engineers, leaving a lot of bad blood with their backers despite handing
out free copies of the latter game. And recently Keen launched Medieval
Engineers, sparking fears they were going to pull the same move.

Look, this is a radical and bold move, with potentially huge upside if enough
people donate their time to making Keen's product better. Modding is the main
thing driving Skyrim sales three years later, for instance. But it's leaning
heavily on community trust that's already fragile. They'll have to earn their
kudos on this move.

------
exar0815
Hopefully this will finally lead to a x64 linux server, which could bring MP a
big upturn.

